# Hopolo cat...?



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

I went to the store today and they had something called a hopolo cat. I found 'hoplo cat' but not hopolo cat...Anyway, it was similar looking to a cory cat. I had bought a cory cat to help keep the bottom of my tank clean, but something ate it apparently...
The guy told me 'hopolo cats' were like, a different species of cory cat and got slightly larger but he told me they weren't going to get any bigger than they are now.
So...what is a 'hopolo' cat?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

This should be him. 

Here is some info.

Size 6 inches. Bigger than a Cory.
Temper: Peaceful
Food: Carnivore.
But it can disrupt calm tanks....

I'll provide more if you want lol. I'm just posting the main stuff about them.

Matt


----------



## FishBreeding (Aug 13, 2010)

what size tank would these fit in and i take it they like to school


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

You can keep them single but they like having some of their own around. And you can have them in a 10 gallon to start then get a bigger tank as they grow.

Matt


----------



## KuroKyoto (Dec 9, 2008)

FishMatt said:


> You can keep them single but they like having some of their own around. And you can have them in a 10 gallon to start then get a bigger tank as they grow.
> 
> Matt


Soo I'm assuming they'd be okay for a 65 gallon?
edit: also, will they act as cory cats and scavenge from the bottom of the tank?


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Yep they would be fine in a 65 gallon. And they are a good scavenger like the great Corydoras lol.


----------

